# Boat dogs?



## danielgoldberg (Feb 9, 2008)

It is with great trepidation that I even raise this. My boys really want a dog, and my wife is relenting and now pushing me to get them a pooch. Don't get me wrong, I love dogs. But we'd be talking about getting one that we can bring with us on the boat. So, what's a good boat dog?

We want something on the smaller size, and it absolutely must NOT shed. 

We're thinking of a Westy (friends have one onboard, and he's working out well), or maybe a Schipperke. If not those, then something in that size range.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Take a look here:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/living-aboard/61601-boat-dog.html


----------



## tager (Nov 21, 2008)

I just got a boat dog about 3 weeks ago. Her name is Plumb. She is a purebred pug. 

Pugs are slow, small, can't jump very high, and are deceptively heavy for their size, 18 pounds. They swim like a panicking rock. Pugs also are allergic to fleas and are prone to hot spots in their double coat. They don't shed very much, and sleep up to 18 hours a day. They are highly trainable, very loving, and extremely docile and non-violent. Our pug was abused before we got her, and she is already becoming a very good dog. Her personality is incredible for having been abused. 

They snore a lot, and their tongues often stick out of their mouths. I would suggest one as a boat dog. Plumb has 2 bad knees, so she needs help up the particularly tricky companionway in my boat, but otherwise she does alright. 

Oh yea, pugs run at 103 degrees Fahrenheit, so they make a great lap warmer. They get cold easily, and overheat easily. I would recommend shaving them in the summer, and putting a jacket on them in the winter. They have very little fat, but plenty of extra skin, and a very soft, thick, but only 1/8" deep coat.

They are great to put in your lap in the cockpit if you are a cruiser type.


That being said, my mom just got a rat terrier puppy, and it seems a bit smarter, if harder to train. They are also better at navigating companionway steps, and have shorter, less soft fur. 

I am also a fan of Glen of Imaal terriers. They shed a lot, but are extremely intelligent, long lived, and kind. 

I would not suggest a lab. They are great dogs, but they love to "retreive" anything in the water, which could get frustrating if there have been really high tides, and they need a lot of exercise and are large. 

I am pretty sure schipperkes are yippy. I hate yippy dogs. Pugs are the opposite of yippy, they are calm and loving, not barkers. They work as guard dogs, but are not obnoxious about it.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Daniel,

You are exactly where I was this time last year. I had resisted a dog in the family, feeling it would not work with our sailing and travelling lifestyle. We had a good gig going, as my sister lived a block away. She had a dog and we dog sat regularly, so I was able to convince the kids that the dog was "ours" too.

Then my sister relocated and I was hosed. 

That's when the pressure really started building. Not just from the kids. My wife, too. I was outnumbered and outgunned.

Late last spring, we brought a Miniature Labradoodle puppy home from a breeder out in the countryside. I think it was the happiest day of my kids' lives. I kind of felt like a schmuck for holding out so long.

We chose this breed for a couple reasons. First, they are water dogs, with webbed feet. So they are strong swimmers. Also, they are low/no shed dogs because they have hair instead of fur. That is not to say they don't lose hair -- but they certainly don't blow their coats like most furred dogs. And they need to go to the groomer for a trim every 3-5 months or so.

Another reason we chose this breed is because several folks at our marina have them, and we'd had the chance to interact with and observe them around people/kids, boats, and docks/water, where they appeared perfectly at home and at ease.

The Miniature Labradoodle is a cross between a Lab and a Miniature Poodle, so they are not as large as the Labradoodles you might have seen. Our gal will be one year old tomorrow, and she is about 35 lbs. I can still pick her up one-handed and set her aboard from the dinghy.

Despite my initial reservations, I now have to admit that she is really no problem aboard the boat. She really took to it quickly, being very nimble on her feet (like a poodle) and fairly easy going like a lab. She is very content to lay about above or belowdecks, or cruise around in the dinghy with the kids.

Whatever breed you choose, I think you'll find it's not as much of a problem as you feared. I know I did. And our kids are so happy to have their "very own" puppy. The joy they get from this dog alone makes it worth it.

Sorry, I hope folks won't mind a few photos of our expensive mutt -- her Sailnet debut. Gosh, they grow up so fast  :


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd recommend the miniature golden doodle, miniature labradoodle, toy poodle or portugese waterdog.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Damiel,










My name is Zorro. We need to talk or maybe do lunch! Schipperkes are the boat dogs. We bark at other boats in the fog that our owners only see on radar. ....and as a mosr special bonus,-








...are you ready?









....we pee off the stern!










We can also show a lot of teeth! 'choose wisely, Zorro


----------



## rdstanley (Sep 23, 2006)

tager said:


> I just got a boat dog about 3 weeks ago. Her name is Plumb. She is a purebred pug.
> 
> Pugs are slow, small, can't jump very high, and are deceptively heavy for their size, 18 pounds. They swim like a panicking rock. Pugs also are allergic to fleas and are prone to hot spots in their double coat. They don't shed very much, and sleep up to 18 hours a day. They are highly trainable, very loving, and extremely docile and non-violent. Our pug was abused before we got her, and she is already becoming a very good dog. Her personality is incredible for having been abused.
> 
> ...


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

To piggyback on Tags pug post, I've had two, current is a Black one named pimp, had him since 8 weeks old, his now 10yrs old, perviously a fawn named monkeybutt. in addition to everything Tag mentioned, they also do great impersonations

Exhibit A: Monkeybutt doing his impression of a Humbolt Squid


----------



## braidmike (Sep 3, 2003)

This is going to turn into one of the best threads on Sailnet!!

Tager, glad to hear all is well with the new pug.

John, you have the second cutest dog I've ever seen! 

Thanks to all for the pix.

Dan, go for it! My little mutt was not supposed to shed. Right. The boat looks like a dog with all the fur if not cleaned every day! Just 'cuz they have some poodle in 'em doesn't make 'em non-shedding .

Here's Nikki, the protector and head watchdog of Dejala:


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Go to the pound. you'll know when you see the right dog, and the right dog will find you. Both of ours are pound mutts, a shepherd/coyote mix, and a border collie/terrier/wookiee combo.


----------



## danielgoldberg (Feb 9, 2008)

These responses are great, and hysterical. Monkeybutt???!!! How do you sleep with yourself!

John, that's a great looking dog and family you've got there. Congrats! I have a hard time getting a labradoodle though, only because of a Budweiser commercial I saw that totally made fun of any man with that particular breed.  Notwithstanding their apparently poor beer genes, I'm going to look into that as a serious option.


----------



## danielgoldberg (Feb 9, 2008)

bljones said:


> a border collie/terrier/wookiee combo.


Yup, that thing's definitely got a little Chewy in 'em!


----------



## tager (Nov 21, 2008)

Wwgllgagaaghaghaaaaaa


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

In my experience you guys forgot one thing about pugs -- they fart -- a lot.

My buddy has two and they can clear out a room. Hard to believe such a concentrated odor can come from such a small package. I can't imagine that smell inside a closed up boat on a hot, rainy august day.  

John, your labradoodle is a real cutie, and Pappy I LOVE the name MonkeyButt! I can just see you calling him LOL!!!

Seriously, while all the caveats about labs are true I'd love to get another one. There's just something about those big goofy dogs. The problem is getting a 70lb dog up and down the companionway steps, especially when they get older.

We're currently dogless, but we keep bacon treats on board and every dog on the dock comes to visit us,
Jim


----------



## tager (Nov 21, 2008)

That must be a diet problem. If you feed a low quality dog food, or otherwise poor doggy diet, there will be bad smells. The first ingredient in any dog food ought to be meat. If you feed the dog mostly corn, and it is not a breed that thrives on low-protein food, it will fart a lot. 

I feed Purina Pro Plan, it is a step up from cheaper dog foods, 35 bucks for 35 pounds, but won't break the bank compared to Wellness at 48.99 for 30lbs. 

Seriously though, dog farts are usually a sign of a diet problem, just like in humans.


----------



## daydreamer92 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm new to boating, but I am experienced in dog-ging (I own five, I amateur race/lure course/show them, blah, blah, dog owner credentials blah).

I now can't remember if the OP ever owned a dog, but assuming this is new...

I wouldn't wed to one breed, or mutt, or mix-a-poodle; the important thing is to find that young dog with a personality and temperament that works for your family and then a size for your boat. If you do love a certain breed, try a breed rescue -- almost all breeds have them and have dogs who need homes. They tend to be well-vetted, and the foster homes have a pretty good idea of what you are getting, personality wise.

I find myself thinking of a post I read recently about being out for a long time on his boat, and then grousing that his nine month old lab peed on his blanket. So that said:

Whatever dog ends up speaking to you, don't get a young puppy and expect it to not pee, poop or barf where you don't want it to. It may well chew or do other annoying but very normal puppy things to your boat, your blankets, your food, your shoes, your fingers, your hat, your expensive handheld GPS left on the seat... You get the idea.

A general rule of thumb is however many months old your puppy is is about how often it'll need to go. Nobody should be selling young puppies, but for example, a six month old puppy will need to relieve itself roughly ever six hours maximum. An excited or anxious puppy might do it more often.

I'd also caution that a dog might feel a bit overwhelmed with the excitement and newness of being The! New! Dog! and a boat dog all at once. Take it slow and make sure the experience is positive for him/her. It'll look to its people for cues on how to react to situations.

My five or six doggie cents. Good luck in your search!

(and since we are showing off dogs, here's one of mine. Not really a boat dog.)


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

danielgoldberg said:


> ... I have a hard time getting a labradoodle though, only because of a Budweiser commercial I saw that totally made fun of any man with that particular breed.  Notwithstanding their apparently poor beer genes, I'm going to look into that as a serious option.


Daniel, I haven't seen the commercial, but I think a get the picture. My daughters like to dress up our pup in pink ribbons, etc, which drives my son crazy.

The solution for guys is to refer to the labradoodles simply as a "mutt", which is effectively what they are. 

Seriously though, from a temperment and size standpoint, they make great family boat dogs.

Lots of handsome dogs in this thread....


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

daydreamer92 said:


> I'd also caution that a dog might feel a bit overwhelmed with the excitement and newness of being The! New! Dog! and a boat dog all at once. Take it slow and make sure the experience is positive for him/her. It'll look to its people for cues on how to react to situations....


That's interesting. Our vet advised exactly the opposite. He urged us to get the pup out boating as soon as possible if we hoped to bring her along on our sailing trips.

So we did (see photos). And I have to admit it worked out quite well. For the most part, she is non-plussed by the boat, and seems to view it as just another good place to take a nap. You know, "dog's life" and all.


----------



## daydreamer92 (Feb 16, 2010)

JohnRPollard said:


> That's interesting. Our vet advised exactly the opposite. He urged us to get the pup out boating as soon as possible if we hoped to bring her along on our sailing trips.


::nods::

I feel acceptance to sudden change depends on that particular dog and the people in charge of change. I've had "bomb proof" dogs who take most anything in stride, and dogs who take quite a while to get used to change.

I just thought it prudent to mention the possibility that the new pet might feel overwhelmed if a lot of change happened at once. So let me add to that: Your mileage may vary.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that the black dog is a TIBETAN TERRIER or a mix of one... Here's a photo of a purebred Tibetan Terrier.












bljones said:


> Go to the pound. you'll know when you see the right dog, and the right dog will find you. Both of ours are pound mutts, a shepherd/coyote mix, and a border collie/terrier/wookiee combo.


----------



## 2Gringos (Jan 4, 2008)

We've got a Jack Russell. smartest dog I ever had. 16 lbs. swims great. Loves boats. Natural born killer for rats, etc.


----------



## danielgoldberg (Feb 9, 2008)

daydreamer92 said:


> I now can't remember if the OP ever owned a dog, but assuming this is new...


I'm not at all new to dogs. I have had dogs my entire life, save for the last 8 years or so. My wife is not a dog person, which explains the hiatus. I had a dog when we met and it was made pretty plain at the outset when we first started dating that if it were her or the dog, she might not fare so well. 

Where I lack expeience is with small dogs on boats, which is the situation we're about to launch into because our boys want a dog, my wife has become an advocate (go figure), and I insist that we get one small enough that's easy to handle on the boat.

By the way, your pic, an Afghan, eh? That was my last dog, a blue Afghan hound named Corwin. I loved that dog like I'm unlikely to love any other non-human creature (and plenty of humans too). I cried like a baby when we had to put him down, and my father observed at the time that I'm less likely to be that upset when he passes (he's probably right).

Anyway, I take your point on not being wedded to a particular breed, but we really want a dog that doesn't weigh more than 20 to 25 pounds (want to be able to fly with her in the cabin if need be), it can't shed (wife and one boy have allergies, and we are pretty fanatic about keeping our boat and house clean), and that limits the options.

The list we've created thus far has become (i) westy, (ii) mini labradoodle, (iii) cockapoo, or (iv) some mangy mutt we come across that fits the bill and tugs at our heart strings. A most manly listing of pooches! 

We're leaning against a Jack Russell or Schipperke only becuase they appear to have a rep of being yappy and hyper. Too bad too, particularly on the Schipp, as I like the idea of a barge dog.


----------



## CGMojo (Jul 6, 2007)

I've always had Springer Spaniels and they are great companions and terrific water dogs. They can get big (35-50 lbs) and will require a lot of activitity.

With that said, my friends Ty and Suzanne have had a great time with Rudy, their minature weiner dog (http://www.libertysails.com/html/rudy_the_cruising_canine.html).


----------



## daydreamer92 (Feb 16, 2010)

Close! That's a Borzoi. ::secret sighthound club handshake:: 

Re: Yappy -- you may find a Schip that isn't yappy, perhaps. They weren't yappy in the situations I've seen them in, but this was a dog show setting. If you realllly like them, talk to Schip breeders (good ones) and see what their experiences are. 

One possibility is to attend a local dog show with the wife and kids, check out the breeds you like, and talk to the people at the other end of the leashes when they aren't going into the ring. Just a suggestion. 

Enjoy the search!


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

*CG*, I've heard that cocker spaniels can be a little agressive and are prone to fear biting around kids (had this happen in our family).

Do springer spaniels have this issue?

*2Gringos*, how is your Jack Russell on the boat? I just assumed a jack would get frustrated in a closed space. They seem to have boundless energy.

The urge for another dog is definitely there and we're trying to settle on a couple of breeds to look at. The wife is leaning towards a weiner dog, and they are cute, but I'm used to big goofy dogs and am trying to recalibrate to the idea of a boat sized dog.

Jim


----------



## 2Gringos (Jan 4, 2008)

We have what has been described by a vet as the 'mellowest Jack Russell" he has ever seen. When we picked him out, all the other puppies in the bin were crowding around us, jumping up and down, etc. typical JRT behaviour, and this one walked over, sniffed my hand, wagged his tail a couple times, and then went back to where he had been napping and lay down and just watched all the hubbub. People are always commenting on how well behaved he is. All the other dogs we have owned in our lives were much bigger dogs, leaning heavily toward retrievers and such. I used to be a hunter. This is our first foray into the world of 'yappy' dogs, and we agree that when this one wears out we will get another. 

he absolutely loves boats, even the inflatable kayak. If he gets near the ocean, he will typically jump in the water for a swim. No coaxing needed. Biggest hassle with him on boats is that when we catch a fish we have to restrain the dog or he will bite it. He will bite a six foot barracuda or a six inch yellowtail. Makes no difference to him. He has been known to jump overboard after a fish when we throw it back in. So when one of us has a 'fish on', the first thing the other does is throw a line on the dog. He is an excellent swimmer.

We have seen other JRTs that are yappy to the point of being obnoxious, but I don't blame the dogs. I blame the owners for not training them. They are very, very smart and easy to train.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

2Gringos said:


> So when one of us has a 'fish on', the first thing the other does is throw a line on the dog.


:laugher



2Gringos said:


> We have seen other JRTs that are yappy to the point of being obnoxious, but I don't blame the dogs. I blame the owners for not training them.


Truer words were never spoken.


----------



## midnightsailor (May 23, 2003)

Ok, This is definately a great thread! I love all you sailors dogs, they are all beautiful!! John, never or heard of a labradoodle, miniature, golden, or otherwise, but I have to admit , that is one cute dog....I guess I missed the beer commercial. 
I admit though I am partial to the tug-at your -heartstrings, mutts...particularly of the lost or strayed variety . I have had two, both great boat dogs, though both pretty big and definate shedders. One a shepard /husky mix I had for 18 years and my current pitbul/dobie/rotweiler mix, (thats all I have to tell people to protect my boat ) Actually, he is the friendliest ,mellowist dog I have ever met, and noow that he is going on 14, all he really wants to do is sleep. Well, like I said, this thread is so great it actually motivated me to try and attempt to post my first picture here on sailnet, or anywhere else for that matter! OK so here goes, say hi Charlie(please work)







. well it is a little smaller than I had hoped for but I will work on this now!


----------



## j34035 (Nov 10, 2006)

Westies make good boat dogs. This is Max, on July 4 last summer just before we got a 2" cloudburst. We have 3 and they all do well on the boat, just not at the same time. Give them a summertime haircut and shedding is not a big issue. There are a lot of good dogs for boats, but I think you will have to work hard to beat the westies!
DD


----------



## funjohnson (Aug 20, 2008)

Here is an article on the subject from this months sailing magazine.

(click here)


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow Dan! A dog huh?

First of all, I have had dogs on my boats for 15 years. We have never been without them.

The best of the breeds that I have direct experience with are Miniature Schnauzers. They are very affectionate and loving toward the family (kids especially). They will build a very close bond to their owners. They are smart, almost too smart for their own good. They do not shed but must be shaved/groomed. We generally groomed our own, but to each his own.

That being said, I am not sure I would want that dog on the boat again because any long haired dog always gets the stickers in their fur. For Scooter, our last Min Schnauzer, we ended up keeping his skrit really short or almost non-existent because it was such an issue. Depending on how you will use the boat/dog, this becomes an issue because they have to go to shore a lot. Min Sch's sometimes have ear problems or get Schnauzer bumps, but in general are very easy to care for. Min Schnauzers are natural mousers and will actively hunt them out. I have not owned a single schnauzer that did not catch at least one mouse. It is in their blood.

If the long hair was not a big isue for me, I would consider a Min/teacup Yorkee. I have owned one. They are great little dogs and even when they poop or pee where tehy are not supposed to, it is not a huge deal because there simply is not much there. They tend to build close relationships with their owners and can be little 'yippers', but they make a good boat dog because of their size. They can swim. They can run around the boat and still get plenty of exercise.

We currently have a big, fat english Bulldog. That is probably the worst of all boat dogs, *HOWEVER: they love to just sit around so they are easy to care for on the boat. However, they snore like a freight train, belch like beer drinker, eat Wombats for breafast, pick their teeth with Labradoodles, and fart out Sailingdogs*. HEHE!

In all sesriousness, my friend, what are your plans with this dog? Are you considering cruising? Long vacations? You know your business better than me, but cruising with dogs is tough. It sounds really easy to board them, but in reality, our dogs have really gone sullen when we leave them behind. If I could go back, I would not have bought my bulldog. Not because she is not a great boat dog, but because of the difficulties associated with any dog where we are going.

Just some thoughts, but I know you know that stuff better than I.

Brian

Here is Fatty -










Here is Sissie and Scooter. Sissie (on the left) is dad's dog. Scooter (rigth) grew up on boats and is ours.










This is scooter on his last sail. I took him out (banged up the boat doing it) for one last ride. That was his place - staring out behind us or riding in the dink. I put him down that next day. Broke my heart.


----------



## danielgoldberg (Feb 9, 2008)

Cruisingdad said:


> In all sesriousness, my friend, what are your plans with this dog? Are you considering cruising? Long vacations? You know your business better than me, but cruising with dogs is tough. It sounds really easy to board them, but in reality, our dogs have really gone sullen when we leave them behind.


Hey there Brian. I hear all that, loud and clear, and it's not anything I haven't thought long and hard about. I've had dogs all my life, save for the past 9 years or so, so I know full well what it's all about, including boarding them when we've been away on the boat. It's brutal. That said, my family REALLY wants a dog. My wife even has gotten very energetic about it, and she's not a dog person through and through. It's one of those things where you can see where it's headed, and you either can make a fuss, or you can get onboard and do your best to make it work out.

The typical problems with dogs on boats is why I have insisted we get a smallish non-shedding dog (or at least minimal shedding; no dog truly is "non" shedding). We also are going to go all out on training the thing to go to the bathroom on the boat. We'll walk her for sure, but I really want her to be able to do her thing on board.

And in closing, keep those ugly hounds away from my beautiful little girl (see next post for the news!).


----------



## danielgoldberg (Feb 9, 2008)

*Drum Roll Please!!!!*

We have taken the plunge, and are acquiring none other than -- a Mutt! It's the same kind of dog that John has, but I can't bring myself to state the name out load and publicly like this (can't let go of my manhood just quite yet). Let's just say that it combines the best color and personality traits of a Golden Retriever, with the non-shedding, hypoallergenic and size qualities of a Poodle. As John said, she's a Mutt! I can live with that.

Here's a pic:










Now we just need to come up with a name. My wife has vetoed "Wench." After that I'm out of ideas.


----------



## tager (Nov 21, 2008)

Winch.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Umm... John has a Labradoodle, not a Goldendoodle.  I'd point out that Goldendoodles can get quite big...



danielgoldberg said:


> We have taken the plunge, and are acquiring non other than -- a Mutt! It's the same kind of dog that John has, but I can't bring myself to state the name out load and publicly like this (can't let go of my manhood just quite yet). Let's just say that it combines the best color and personality traits of a Golden Retriever, with the non-shedding, hypoallergenic and size qualities of a Poodle. As John said, she's a Mutt! I can live with that.
> 
> Here's a pic:
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Daniel,

Congrats on the new "mutt"!! 

I think you'll be pleased with these little half-breeds. 

We were lazy and did not "boat train" ours. But we are only sailing coastal Chesapeake, so it hasn't been much of an issue. When she was a pup, I made some midnight trips ashore, but at this point she can make it all night and then some (better than us ). 

Best of luck -- and let us know how it goes.


----------



## danielgoldberg (Feb 9, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> Umm... John has a Labradoodle, not a Goldendoodle.  I'd point out that Goldendoodles can get quite big...


The pix he posted looked like a Golden, but I'm sure there are light colored labradoodles, um, I mean Mutts.

I should have been more specific, ours is a mini, or toy. She'll grow to be about 20 lbs and 14-15 inches high at the shoulders. Small enough to toss overboard when racing.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

danielgoldberg said:


> The pix he posted looked like a Golden, but I'm sure there are light colored labradoodles, um, I mean Mutts.


Yeah, these mutts come in many different colors. The thing is, you've got chocolate, black, and yellow labs, and then poodles have even more colors than that. So there's quite a bit of color variability.

Our dog's mother was a small yellow lab, her father was a yellow miniature poodle. All the pups ranged in color from tawny yellow (ours) to nearly white.

The golden doodles are more standardized in color.

Given the predicted size, yours sounds like she is not "first generation" goldendoodle? If so, she'll not only be smaller, but she should be less prone to shedding, too.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Congrats Dan! That's a great looking pup! You guys will enjoy her.

Brian

PS My dog can beat up your dog... snicker.


----------



## danielgoldberg (Feb 9, 2008)

JohnRPollard said:


> Given the predicted size, yours sounds like she is not "first generation" goldendoodle? If so, she'll not only be smaller, but she should be less prone to shedding, too.


Correct. F1b. Those two traits are exactly what we were targeting.

And Brian, that Yorkie ain't beatin up nuttin'. Except maybe you.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The Yorkie won't beat up on CD on the grounds that it wouldn't be a fair fight.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

danielgoldberg said:


> Small enough to toss overboard when racing.


DG - you are my kind of guy.


----------



## byrd151 (Jul 9, 2001)

We have a Jack Russell and another one who is a mixed something variety that are alway with us. The Jack is a perfect boat dog....the admiral named Tut. The other mixed has poodle and supposedly cocker in him named Harken. Harken just lays flat in the cockpit while we are sailing, but prefers land, but does not want to be left. Does better in the dinghy riding around. The Jack wants to be on the bow all the time (we don't let him up there in rough water). But you can watch when the boat rolls, his body and legs move down with the waves, like he can anticipate the rolling. If he is up on the cabin top around the dodger and it's rough, he will prop his self beside something solid. Or at times he just sits in the cockpit but sticks his head out as if looking ahead to see what where we are going. Had a sunfish and he likes being on the front of it....you could tell him tacking and he would duck with the sail coming across...they are smart dogs. Ours is the short legged variety and though he can swim - not sure if he could go a long ways. Drawback - he is a shedding machine - but we would not trade him for anything. Too much personality. Would post his picture but can't figure out how. 

Thisisus
Islander 32
Mobile AL


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

This is my dog last July, born mid march. Got him wed before memorial day, on the boat that weekend.










Marty


----------



## BigAssHam (Nov 5, 2007)

Small dogs suck. Newfies make great boat dogs.


----------



## Waltthesalt (Sep 22, 2009)

The small dog bred for boats is the Skipperkee. Lower risk with that dog than any other. You want to consder whether the characteristics of that dog are compatible with your family. They're more terrier like than retrever like. They were bred to protect barges... bark and also be rattors. Go to a dog show and see if you like them. Potragese (Sp?) water doge area also bred for boats but they're standard poodle size and reeeely hyper. The bigger issue is that any dog can be a great boat dog if you start them as a puppy on board and spend the time train them to be OK on the boat. An older dog amy never be comfortable with being on board. Jessica Stone has a book out on the subject "Doggie on Deck" which you may find helpful.


----------



## McMikeJr (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm lovin' this thread. I'm looking for a dog for a liveaboard, this thread is awesome!


----------



## delite (Nov 2, 2009)

I wouldnt consider a pug as they shed a lot. Its not so bad getting it off your clothes and upholstery but is really sucks in your food. They should come with a handle attached to their backs as they have limited mobility at the best of times (sorry guys!). I had a good friend who had one. We called it "Fugly" to shorten a term for obvious reasons. Labs are my favorite but are definitely on the large size for many boats. Mine would take up most of the cockpit if you let him although I didnt have to help him up from the cabin to the cockpit or anywhere else. Also consider a non-slip pad under their blanket or whatever as they tend to get a little nervous when tacking and they start sliding.


----------



## addict (Apr 5, 2010)

I have a border collie and she turned out to be a great boat dog. She's great on the water. Loves seeing animals like dolphins. And she's great getting in and out of a dingy. I normally wrap the bow line around one of the winches, pull the bow up and she walks right in or out of the boat.


----------



## barefootnavigator (Mar 12, 2012)

*yes we are divorced now*

I lived aboard my Flicka with my wife , a Brittany Spaniel, and a Jack Russell and yes we are divorced now.


----------



## utchuckd (Apr 4, 2010)

I've got a standard labradoodle (75 lbs) that I'm interested/concerned with how he's gonna take to being on a boat. It could be a big factor in how my plans turn out, cause I don't know what I'd do if I can't have him around.


----------



## ovb (Feb 15, 2012)

I have a Border Collie/Golden Retriever mix......the smartest dog that I have ever seen...he knows to go to the high side...and when I say "ready about" he makes sure that he is clear of all lines on tacks...he barks at buoys and boats plus he was named sailor of the year by my yacht club...we got him free from a farmer.


----------



## Chadfunk48 (Jun 8, 2006)

utchuckd said:


> I've got a standard labradoodle (75 lbs) that I'm interested/concerned with how he's gonna take to being on a boat. It could be a big factor in how my plans turn out, cause I don't know what I'd do if I can't have him around.


I currently have three dogs all from different backgrounds and all different breeds and they are all very good with boating. 
It was mentioned in this post before but most of the time dogs get their cue from how to adress a situation from thier human. If you just act like going on the boat is a normal thing and not worry about what the dog is going to do and things will probably turn out fine. 
I'd also recommend giving the dog a place once on the boat so it knows what it is supposed to do. Should it lay on the cockpit floor, in the saloon, steer the boat, make coffee? You get me drift, dogs are most compfortable when they have a job, even if it is laying by your feet. 
Lastly, Doggie lifevest, yes almost all dogs can swim (some better than others) but try finding a dog head sticking out of the waves... not easy. 
Anyway, good luck with your dog I hope he turns out to be a good boating buddy.


----------



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

If you handle a 20-25 lb dog, cocker spaniels are absolutely wonderful on boats. My boyhood spaniel loved being on our boats and was surefooted, alert to his surroundings, and calm on the water. However, he had a tendency to try to retrieve diving birds.


----------



## DrMaximusKZN (Apr 13, 2012)

Does anyone know what is the norm if you have a boat dog and you are travelling island to island in the Caribbean. Are the authoriies sticky about it or do they ignore it?


----------

